# MinPetv2.0 Software



## راشد البلوشي (18 يناير 2010)

MinPet v2.0

Mineralogical & Petrological
Data Processing System

by

Linda R. Richard​


----------



## GeoOo (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم ونتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## راشد البلوشي (20 يناير 2010)

teslam yal'3ali


----------



## tarek.7assan (9 فبراير 2013)

thank you


----------

